# Built Myself some new arrows



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I shoot a lighter longbow and wanted a little heavier arrows so I built this set. They are CX Heritage 150 shafts cut to 28". They have a 200g weight tube installed and are sporting 300g Abowyer Brown Bear broadheads. Their total weight is 834g and have a Front of Center (FOC) of 29.2% for some pure knock down power . My previous arrows were 622g and a FOC of 28.3% and did a good job, but I wanted something better. Here is what the fletching and cresting looks like on the first one I finished. By the way they fly like darts and move my broadhead target back 3-4 inches on impact and still penetrate it 11-12 inches.... Let me know what you think.


----------



## FishinNutz (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice looking work! The cresting and vane splice both look top-notch.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful! I have spliced feathers before so I know how much work it is to make it perfect. You did a great job.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks guys!!!!


----------

